# My 67gal tank



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

after talking, posting and boasting alot on the forum... :lol: 
there are some pictures of my 67gal tank. i hope u enjoy them... please feel free to suggest and critize anything u like. cheers!  
sorry for poor quality pictures... 

The tank front view


right side


left side


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

And here are the fishes...

1)Taiwan reef...male? hybrids?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Borylei


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Banshei peacock ... male?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

German red peacock


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Callochromis pleurospilus kikoma... male?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Black calvus or white calvus... male?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Tank BOSS ---> yellow lab


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

The calvus is a white calvus. How big is it?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello ratbones86,

ohh white calvus...i always wanted a black calvus..but is ok, it is still a beauty. i love it.
it is 1.5-2 inches now... all the fishes are small with the boryeli the largest at 2.5-3 inches.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

ratbones86 said:


> The calvus is a white calvus. How big is it?


Young black calvus, over white substrate with no cover can easily be this colour too.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You may want to consider adding more rock piles or caves so some of those fish will feel more secure, especially the calvus.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeda said:


> You may want to consider adding more rock piles or caves so some of those fish will feel more secure, especially the calvus.


I agree.....I tried a black Calvus like that one in my peacocks and hap tank and he caused all sorts of problems with my tank boss. The problem was he didn't care how agitated my tank boss was at him and that caused him to take it out on all the other fish coming close to that area. It was a disaster. It worked for a couple months but that was it.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys

thanks for advice and comments.
i was thinking of added another 1 fern type plant to the right side of the tank to cover up the powerhead. it really looks ugly there.. also i am looking at some 3-5 big smooth shape pebble rocks to add to the rock piles on the right side. to provide more hiding area... for the calvus.

can u help advice 
if the taiwan reef is male/hybrid?
is the Callochromis pleurospilus male?
is the peacocks male?

i really thank Fogelhund for advicing me to add the pre-sponge filter to my powerhead. it really somehow keeps the water VERY CLEAN!!!... no more poo flying around this time. thanks sir!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

All the peacocks and haps appear to be males just looking at coloration but if they have been hormoned then all bets are off.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello razor,

the peacocks and hap are growing to now 2-3inches.
yes i do suspect they could be hormone... but here in asia we have limited options of what we can get...
by the way is the taiwan reef a hybrid?

thanks sir.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys

another question, i have access to red empress(RARE) juveniles/adults from a local fish farm.
these red empress color up as blue/yellow instead of blue/red?

do u think my tank can fit a single male red empress?
thinking of getting a 3inch male... no colors yet except the light blue head and black body stripes...
thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

anyone has advice on yellow color red empress?
will it clash with the borylei and other fishes in my current tank?

thanks


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

johnchor said:


> hello folks,
> 
> anyone has advice on yellow color red empress?
> will it clash with the borylei and other fishes in my current tank?
> ...


Really hard to say. Right now I am having an issue with a fully colored Taiwan reef clashing with two Borleyi. Trial and error. That is why having a second tank is a must when trying to create a harmonious all male tank.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello razor,

thanks, yes i agreed i have 2 timeout/hospital/jail/quarantine...whatever the name lolz, tank at 2ft each.
normally i return to LFS if the fish is a nasty one after observing for a few weeks.
so far i have returned a male blue hasebanchei peacock, way too bossy towards bengal and german red peacock.
not really sure about red empress, i read they can be quite aggressive sometimes...and they grow big too...
i may skipped it...

also the local fish farm has Protomelas similis. this is a fish which looked so variant when i search for pictures on internet.
some looked blue and some looked turquoise green... not too sure which is the pure breed look like... cant be sure if they are hybrids... or what ever they are in the LFS...


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

just a small update

i couldn't resist and got a red empress juv male 2.5 to 3 inch. already show soild blue head, still the body strips are there.
i wanted another blue color fish, deciding between S.fryeri (iceberg), P.acei nagra. which will you choose?

current stock
1 yellow lab
1 yellow banshei peacock
1 borylei
1 red empress
1 german red peacock
6 taiwan reef ( all not color up yet) will only choose and keep 1 finally.
1 calvus (slow as usual but eating alot)
1 Callochromis pleurospilus (growing up fast much faster than calvus)

still looking hard for deep water hap and zebra obq.

cheers!


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Just wondering why your water level is so low? Not a criticism, more of an inquiry. I like the tank so far and I think adding a little more rocks would be nice. Also, I feel that having a solid background will give more focus on the fish and less distracting. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello NJmomie

thanks for comments, please keep them coming.
yes i do think my water level is a little low with a 3 inch gap there. ok i will top up to 1-2 inch gap there.
yes i am looking out for another fern type plant to position on the left side of the tank to cover up the ugly powerhead there.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

need some advice. so far my tank has been pretty peaceful after 3months. 
some problems noted, i noticed the red empress is a little aggressive sometimes.

current stock as below
1 yellow lab
1 yellow banshei peacock
1 borylei
1 red empress
1 german red peacock
1 taiwan reef 
1 calvus 
1 Callochromis pleurospilus

I am still looking hard for Placidochromis electra and Astatotilapia latifasciata

i wanted another solid blue color fish and i am looking at Copadichromis azureus or Sciaenochromis fryeri
may i know which of the above is better suited to my tank?

thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello guys

i have found some Placidochromis electra at aquarama 2013 show in singapore.
billiant light blue fish. i bought a 2.5inch male. looking very good in my tank.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Get some black flex tubing from a hardware or auto parts store and put it over that hideous gray tubing to hide it better. Is amazing how much black tubing can hide.


----------

